# Another far reaching People Search site



## Hush

Just got this in an email:

I was made aware of this website Pipl - People Search yesterday by one of our gang detectives. This is a good site for finding suspects or people, including ourselves.

It links social networking websites, home addresses, email addresses, including RATE MY COP info. If you dig in there, it will even show your parent info, siblings, and grandparents. And almost all of your prior addresses.

So be forever mindful of what you say around suspects; calling other officers by first name, talking about your house, activities on days off, etc. I assume that my information is compromised, and I just stay hyper vigilant at home.

At the time, I don't know any way to remove your info from this site. There are FEE companies that will supposedly erase your info from the net. How good they are, I don't know. It is known that certain gangs can obtain your info anyways, as they have people working in courts, DMV, and other positions that give them access to personal info.

Stay safe,

James L.
Police Officer III
LAPD DEV Gangs


----------



## Guest

Good info but I disagree with posting it on here. With all the crap bots and shit Gil has running here, I'm sure there are as many creeps trolling/finding this site than cops....... Please consider editing your post. If this is an easily found search engine on google or something then you have my apologies in advance. If not, why give anyone the tools to hurt us? One more reason the site should have a verified LEO section. Hush PM me if you want. I'm not slamming you just voicing my .02. Thanks.


----------



## rg1283

Well it lists my nursing license and it shows my brother as my father. Plus it comes back to my parents address which I haven't lived at for years.


----------



## Goose

It says I'm > 2x my age.


----------



## Big.G

This is nothing new. There are several sites out there like this.

I forget which site it was, but I was doing searches on several of my family members. When doing a search on my bro, the search results had a correct link to his facebook. He saw it as a big wake up call...

The days of thinking you were safe because you had a private/unlisted number are long gone. Watch your six...


----------



## KozmoKramer

rg1283 said:


> ...and it shows my brother as my father...


You weren't born in Kentucky by any chance were you RG?


----------



## kwflatbed

Another one with all kinds of misinformation.


----------



## HistoryHound

It's funny that you posted this. I've been doing some family research and it occurred to me the other day just how much personal information is out there. It's not just the site listed above, there are a lot of them. Some of the public records indexes put out by various states give so much information. Depending on the location, you could very easily get the names of someones parents, spouse, siblings, in-laws, children & grandchildren. 

I don't necessarily care about mis-information that may be out there, but the fact that acurate info is so easy to find is a concern. I don't know how you would go about getting it removed, if you even could, but it's probably a good idea to google yourself every so often just to know what is out there.


----------



## Inspector

Well I checked on myself and it says I'm almost half my age, live in a home worth over a million dollars and fails to show much more information about me. It's so far off I wonder who got paid to put it together. Either outsourced it to somebody in India or they got it from that hot camp counselor from Norway I was speaking to in the pub the other night.


----------



## LA Copper

While some of the info may be incorrect, much of isn't. I can find myself and a bunch of other folks I know, both here in California and back there in Massachusetts. It lists my current and old address correctly; and that's without paying any money. I can only imagine what info it would provide if I actually did pay.

The moral of the story is, don't take websites like this lightly, they can be very dangerous. All it takes is a somewhat computer savy bad guy who doesn't mind paying a few bucks and he could be at your front door tomorrow. Remain vigilant.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Im on there but the much of the info is wrong...Apparently I have children haha.


----------



## Hush

I received a follow-up email from an ICE agent in AZ. Apparently, you can opt-out of 2 of the larger people search sites. The original forms were attachments in the email, my MS word seems to have expired so I can't copy/paste, but if you PM me an email I'll forward the original email and the attachments.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Tango_Sierra said:


> Im on there but the much of the info is wrong...Apparently I have children haha.


 you sure theyre not yours?


----------

